# Boat Sitter - California



## alh719 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mature, Degreed Professional With Property Management Experience Seeks Boat Sitting Gig -- Long Or Short Term. Anywhere In California. References Available. 510-725-9559 (Ann)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey al - welcome to SN chika. Good luck on the search.


----------



## alh719 (Jun 7, 2010)

Actually, it's Ann. And I'm Jewish, not a chika.....thanks.


----------

